# Grits



## goodgiver (Jan 11, 2005)

Once again I misjudged the amount of grits I needed for a meal.   Since I have a lot left over, does anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do with left over grits.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2005)

mmmmmm....... You could make grit cakes - take the grits and mix with some cheese, roasted pablano peppers seeded and diced, salt, pepper, and diced spring onions - form into a patty and put in flour, then egg wash then breadcrumbs.  Fry on each side.  You can saute some onions and peppers until browned then toss in some shrimp and cook JUST until done.  Serve with the grit cakes.

Or.......... you could just use as a starch side dish and mix with different cheeses, garlic, salt and pepper and heat in microwave (I say microwave because the cheese sticks really bad to a pan on the stove.


----------



## goodgiver (Jan 11, 2005)

*grits oops*

Sorry I put my question in the wrong catagory.  I have finally learned how to use the search. Hopefully I will soon learn where to put things. I am a big fan of
mesen plas (poor speller)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 11, 2005)

lol -  no problem - mis en place - when I cooked professionally I was known as Mrs. Mis En Place - I guess it carries over!!! LOL

What was your original recipe?


----------

